#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Can't find file when updating Excel tabel with PowerPivot - Where is the file?

## oleisbest

Hi,

When I try updating my data in Excel using PowerPivot I get an error message saying - Sorry we cant find the following file.... It may have been moved, renamed or deleted. The error text is not in english so the text may be some what different. 

How can I easily find where this link is? I have tried searching for the name of the file in the Excel workbook, but with no luck. I suspect it to be in the PowerPivot window, but I dont know where to look. 

Hope someone can help  :Smilie: 

Kind regards,
Ole

----------

